# Bach GOLDBERG VARIATIONS a main theme?



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Can someone give me a few main recognizable themes from the Goldberg variations. If possible- just a few notes (and please tell me which and where also!). Thank you Of course, even one theme would be great. Maybe attach a snapshot ??


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This needs to be in the Classical Music Discussion section I think. The Goldbergs are variations based on a bass line, not a tune. The Wikipedia article may be very helpful in following the action.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldberg_Variations


----------

